# Anyone know relative benefits of crinone / cyclo vs injections?



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello ladies, I have always used cyclogest but I've noticed some of the women on here are using crinone and I wondered if they had decided that themselves or if they'd been advised by their consultants as it's better for some reason?
Also, I have some gestone stashed away, which I've never used but I'm wondering if anyone knows if progesterone administered by injection is more effective?  If it is then I will have to consider giving it a shot (sorry, terrible pun  , as good as it gets on a Saturday!) next round of tx.  Logically, I think it must be better because most of the cyclogest ends up outside, but it'd be great if someone had the facts...


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't used Crinone gel although it seems to be that some clinics just prefer it.

Re the Cyclogest, as long as you keep it 'up' for around 15 mins, the progesterone is aborbed; it's just the casing that you're left with (using the 'what goes up must come down' theory ).

Absorption by PIO, e.g. Gestone, is greater as the injection IM.  

When I've used Cylogest on a cycle, I've always had AF arrive 12dpec, but with PIO it's delayed 'til about 5 days after OTD.  My levels are high with PIO, e.g. 190, whereas on a natural cycle there around 60 (which is still adequate for pg).  I don't know about my levels on Cyclogest but I'm guessing they're at the lower end, i.e. probably 60 or less.

Hope that helps.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Petardita, thanks a lot for that, it's very useful, I hadn't thought of having my progesterone levels tested while taking the pessaries to see if they were having enough of an effect.  I'll take the gestone next IVF, as I've just had another bfn, to see if that is the missing piece of the puzzle I need, & I'll test my levels this time.  I think it's good to know.  I did have my levels tested on a natural cycle and they were also good enough for pregnancy, in the range anyway, but I just don't feel confident I can get a bfp on my supplies alone!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi urban girl  during my NHS ICSI I have use 1 crinone aday and I did get my 1st BFP but MC at 13 week and the 2nd/3rd ICSI I did bleed within 4/6 before my test  but during my 5th ICSI as my 4th ICSI none were fertilized I did use gestone and cleaxne I did have spotting (implanation) on day 12 I think but got BFN so I stop my med and my cycle came about 3 day later so it does stop you from having your cycle but not given you what you wanted BFP  so during my 1st DIUI I use crinone 2 time a day from 7dpiui I got my BFP  So I am not sure but I am so glad to listen to those ladie in the over 40 OE for me to take twice a day cos my clinic told me 1 day was enough  so I am not sure if it is the progestone or I got good SD and that my DP got bad sperm if I couldn't get PG on my 5 ICSI  confuse I know lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Becky, you were one of the ladies I'd seen were using crinone, actually and I remember you saying on your posts you were using it twice a day, all these mentions of crinone got me thinking.  It's so difficult to know what that missing 'x' is that makes the tx work finally, but I also am going to use DS this time, so maybe that + the crinone or gestone will make the difference to me too, it's like one big experiment! 
I hope you are taking it easy and enjoying these early weeks. xx


----------

